# Merlin Elite (Recurve)



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Doron,

Did you post this in the FITA section just above this one? Most of the knowledge of recurve bows is in that section. I am sure if you posed that question there, someone could help you. They are pretty helpful there.

The Swami


----------



## dspdoron (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanx pal.
Doron


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Yes, I have a Merlin Quasar riser with Elite Limbs on it. I've had great experiences with both. My limbs are 33#.

No problems at all with either the riser nor the limbs.

field14


----------

